# 2008 Abbotsford Airshow



## CougarKing (9 Aug 2008)

Here are a few pics that I took yesterday:

twin-seater Canadian Forces Air Command CF188-otherwise known as an F18B in US service. 






CF188 cockpit





CF188 in action over crowd





CF Aircom CC115 Buffalo SAR plane





USAF C17 tail ramp






USAF C130 






USAF F15C


----------



## CougarKing (9 Aug 2008)

CF LAVIII belonging to the Princess Patricia's Light Infantry Regiment, I think.


----------



## CougarKing (9 Aug 2008)

CF Aircom Sea King Helo


----------



## geo (9 Aug 2008)

Nice pics cougardaddy


----------



## CougarKing (9 Aug 2008)

CF188 CAS demonstration?


----------



## belka (9 Aug 2008)

Nice pics.

The turnout looks less than stellar judging from the last pic.


----------



## inferno (9 Aug 2008)

Yay! 465 made it.
But from the looks of it being all closed up and not open to the public.. it might be the SAR Stby.


----------



## Zoomie (9 Aug 2008)

inferno said:
			
		

> Yay! 465 made it.
> But from the looks of it being all closed up and not open to the public.. it might be the SAR Stby.



Doubt it - we don't leave the stby aircraft at an airshow.  It was most likely there in support of the Skyhawks and not authorized for static display - hence the bungs and tie-downs.  The aircrew would have been back at the hotel or wandering the crowds.


----------



## CougarKing (9 Aug 2008)

USAF B52






USN Super Hornet


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2008)

Last picture of the first post is not  F-15E........Its an F-15C


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2008)

NINJA said:
			
		

> The turnout looks less than stellar judging from the last pic.



The seating pictured there was "runway seating" and was an extra $10 per person, over and above the cots of admission in the first place. For my family, the cost of general admission was $80 ( for 2 adults and 3 kids) so we could hardly afford another $50 for runway seating. The show on Friday was well attended ( by North American standards) from what i saw on the ground. It could have been better but it is typical for Friday. When i drove home this morning, the weather was dismal in YXX so i think sunday might be much more crowded.


----------



## Ping Monkey (12 Aug 2008)

The #1 reason the YXX Airshow sucked this year:



No "Super-Fun-Happy-Time" JASDF Aircraft attendees.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Aug 2008)

Wow!


----------

